# Pokémon Tabletop RPG



## Hiesetsu (Aug 15, 2010)

*Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this but check this homebrew out.

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Pokemon_Tabletop_Adventures

This is a Pokemon RPG that allows you to create a trainer and a team of Pokémon who behave like they would in the Anime. The rules are extensive, sensible, and allow just about any play style to be possible. Best part, it's in the beta with updates every Friday. You can do anything from a Gym leader run through, to an intense criminal investigation to... well, anything. I think it's also worth noting the trainer is very, very customizable. Certain classes of trainers can even aid their Pokémon in a fight. And not just, "Yeah, go get 'em, Pikachu!", like, "Hold 'em down while I punch him in the face!"

Also, you guys can do all this with each other, courtesy of a virtual tabletop. Only one I know of is Maptools, which appears to work really well and is free.

I apologize if this is old news or something, I just figured this is something you folks'd wanna know about.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

my brain just imploded, resurrected itself, then exploded.

That is so awesome!


----------



## Hiesetsu (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

I know, right?! I danced around my bathroom when I found out. Try not to read the GM thing, but read the first part of the Bestiary. Capabilities are AWESOME.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

This is in the wrong section - moved to Advertising.


----------



## Guider (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

pokemon tabletop? never heard of it  worth checking out though whats the link?


----------



## Hiesetsu (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon Tabletop RPG*

@Jessie, Thank you.
@Guider, the link is the /tg/ wiki page for it. You can download the rules n' stuff. Google maptools if you wanna look at the virtual tabletop thing, which you can play over the internet with, if I wasn't clear.


----------

